# Mirage 27 (Perry)



## Drinky Crow (Dec 13, 2018)

What's the 411? Anyone raced on or against one?


----------



## Drinky Crow (Dec 13, 2018)

apples oranges thanks anyways....


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

If it rates 198 PHRF, J/24’s and J/28’s, which rate 171, will sail circles around it. On the other hand it will be a lot more comfortable than a J/24.


----------

